# Black screen when going from Netflix back to cable card



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

Been having this problem for a while now. I switched to the New Experiene (aka Hydra) a while ago, and have been pretty pleased with it.

The problem we're having now is that if she is watching Netflix and then hits the TiVO Home button, we hear the sound from the channel the TiVO is on, but the screen in blank. If we go into the guide and pick a channel, we'll see the image for a second and then the screen goes black again. The only way to get my picture back is to reboot the TiVO.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

Looks Hulu is doing the same thing. So it might be any app. Rebooting the TV does't help. The only thing that gets the image back is rebooting the TiVO.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

plazman30 said:


> Looks Hulu is doing the same thing. So it might be any app. Rebooting the TV does't help. The only thing that gets the image back is rebooting the TiVO.


Try restarting the UI.

Reset GUI without reboot?

Scott


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

I have been seeing this ever since we got the current build. We have 2 Roamio Pros and it happens more on one than the other, but I've seen it on both.

Easiest way to fix it: Go to any screen with a live video window (i.e. the Guide, Menus, etc.) or the home screen and press "slow" twice. That turns the "window" off and back on, restoring video.


----------



## kprawl (Jan 30, 2012)

This is the problem we have been having with our TiVo Roamio Plus the past couple weeks. I will try the slow button twice work around but hope they fix this soon. I thought it was a tuner going bad on our TiVo but could not explain that the channel info would show on the screen. Will be following this thread.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

instead of hitting TIVO, maye go with "live tv"?


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I had the black screen this morning, Roamio, T3. Not related to Netflix or on demand. This happens every once in a while. Selecting play or live TV fixes it.

I have no idea why, but it only happens once in a while.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

For black screens when returning from an app (Hulu, Netflix, etc.) there is a simple button press sequence to remember: Guide, Slow, Slow.

I suspect that this was an unintentional side effect of implementing HDMI-CEC.


----------



## ThosParB (May 1, 2019)

What is the "slow" button??


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ThosParB said:


> What is the "slow" button??


Under Pause. "|>".


----------



## ThosParB (May 1, 2019)

I have been experiencing the same trouble for the last 4 weeks. I submitted a support request to TiVo and received the (robo?) response below. I tried both troubleshooting suggestions and neither fixed the issue. But I offer them here for others in case you would like to try too. Still awaiting a fix. Cheers.

Dear Thomas,

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support.

We apologize for the inconvenience this issue has caused you. We would like to do some troubleshooting with you to see if we can get this issue resolved.

Please follow the troubleshooting steps below:
•Reboot the device by disconnecting all cables attached to it (Power, coaxial, HDMI, Ethernet) for a minute.
•While the device is totally disconnected, power cycle the router to refresh the entire connection.
•Once the router is up, connect all cables back to the DVR.
• Force a connection on your TiVo box by going to *Settings & Messages > Network Settings > TiVo Service Connection.*
• Access again the app.

If the above steps did not resolve your issue, please follow these steps.

1. Uncheck the Affected App under *Apps Apps > Add & Manage Apps.*
2. To refresh the connection, force a connection to TiVo service under *Settings & Messages > Network Settings > TiVo Service Connection.*
3. Recheck the App.
4. Force another connection to TiVo service to fully refresh the App.
5. Access again the affected App to see if issue still persists.

In order to reply to this email, please log into My Support at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received.

Sincerely,
Toni

TiVo Customer Support Representative


----------



## ThosParB (May 1, 2019)

I tried your remote button sequence (Home, slow, slow). Did not bring back the screen. Cute, but ineffective. I still need to press home and live-TV buttons 10-20 times before I get Tivo back. Other ideas?


----------



## ThosParB (May 1, 2019)

Hello again. I was surprised to see this email from TiVo support, copied below. This suggests they listen to incoming support contacts. So I suggest you spread the word to anyone else who has this technical issue and who hasn't yet submitted a support request. This could help keep the pressure on TiVo to fix this.

_Dear Thomas,

Hope you're doing good today.

We apologize for the delay in responding back to your inquiry on case number *nnnnnnn*. The issue with the Netflix app has now been reported as true to other TiVo devices and there is an open trouble ticket as of this time. Our team is currently working on a fix for this problem. There is no time frame as to when this issue will be resolved and we apologize for the inconvenience. We will be attaching your case number to the trouble ticket for investigation.

Sincerely,
Izra_

TiVo Customer Support Representative


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

Please see this thread:

Netflix Exits to Black Screen


----------

